# Pickup topper question



## svk (Aug 20, 2020)

Dumb question, but are all older long box truck boxes of the same approximate dimensions? IE will a topper from an 80's Ford fit an 80's Chevy or are they different? I believe the newer Ford Super Duty trucks are a little larger?

I am looking to buy a topper that will fit an 86' Chevy long box and hoping it could also fit my 02' Chevy as well. I've owned dozens or trucks and only one of them ever had a topper.


----------



## holeycow (Aug 20, 2020)

I could be wrong, but box size varies from series to series and brand to brand. 

Just a little. Enough to make a nice fit or a poor fit.

I've only had two toppers, both on old hunting trucks, so fit wasn't crucial to me at the time. I know a lot of mosquitos got in to one of them through minor fitment issues. That was on a '74 chev


----------



## svk (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you. I know they make some wide gasket material-sort of like the stuff you put on an exterior door in your home so then you only need to worry about the fitment to the tailgate. They also sell weatherstripping so you can seal up the side and bottom gaps in the tailgate which will prevent dust from coming in if there is a vacuum.

My neighbor has two toppers sitting in his yard that came off of 80's Fords. Trying to do my homework before I try to horsetrade with him.


----------



## Woodanhor (Aug 20, 2020)

svk said:


> Thank you. I know they make some wide gasket material-sort of like the stuff you put on an exterior door in your home so then you only need to worry about the fitment to the tailgate. They also sell weatherstripping so you can seal up the side and bottom gaps in the tailgate which will prevent dust from coming in if there is a vacuum.
> 
> My neighbor has two toppers sitting in his yard that came off of 80's Fords. Trying to do my homework before I try to horsetrade with him.


In my experience they're a little different widths and lengths 
You can take measurements 
The newer vehicles the bed sizes vary more .
ie ford to Chevy long bed to dual cab short bed big difference


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 20, 2020)

The 90's era Chevy trucks actually are a bit narrower as you go towards the tailgate, iirc.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## esshup (Sep 3, 2020)

I know I shouldn't say this but...........

Expanding foam in a can. LOL


----------



## furb (Sep 7, 2020)

If they are fiberglass you are going to notice the difference more. The aluminum caps are 90 degree angles so it’s not noticeable. This may vary but just speaking from my experience. Cap height is something to consider too. I had a Colorado cap on a ranger that sat lower than the can.


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2020)

I ended up getting a black aluminum topper for free. Still looking for a second one so I can set up my pickup trailer as well.


----------

